# Running 2 amps off one Capacitor?



## magnum_mcneil (Sep 13, 2009)

Right now I'm running my Rockford 10s & my Rockford amp ( about 950 watts) from my capacitor thats running 4 gauge power wire. Now My car has extra speaker wire runnning from my head unit. I found it in the side panels of my car, don't know if the last owner did that or the factory but either way i want to run more speakers and I have an alpine amp sitting around so I figgered I put it to good use. I think the alpine amp is somewhere around or close to 300 watts. I'm running 4 gauge wire so I figgure from my battery so I figure it should be able to handle that no problem. But if I run both amps off the capacitor will I be loosing a lots of power to my rockford amp which is the one I care about the most. Or should I just run 8 gauge power wire back from my battery. I was hoping to do it this way to save money. Would appreciate some feedback. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Running 2 amps off one Capacitor? (magnum_mcneil)*

are the rockford 10's hooked up to the one amp. Just to clarify, how many amplifiers are you starting with, and ending up with after installing the alpine amp?
Oh and throw away the cap, they don't really do anything. I could explain more, but this has been discussed in length many times, and has already converted me, a previous capacitor owner. A properly working charging system should be able to handle the load of the amplifiers without a capacitor.
If you are running two amps, then you should run 4 AWG wire to the trunk, and split to 8 AWG running to both amps


----------



## magnum_mcneil (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Running 2 amps off one Capacitor? (CMihalcheon)*

Well either way with or without a capacitor right now I'm sitting on just one amp the setup I have 4 gauge all the way through from the battery to the capacitor to the amp. All the alpine amp is going to be doing is powering little 6 inch speakers. and now that I remembered I have the amp I'm thinking about making another 2 speaker boxes and powering 2 good aftermarket 6x9's.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Running 2 amps off one Capacitor? (magnum_mcneil)*

running two amps with one cap:
step 1: remove cap
step 2: place cap in garbage
step 3: install fused distribution block


----------



## magnum_mcneil (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Running 2 amps off one Capacitor? (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Well I'm not just throwing it out. Thanks for staying on topic










_Modified by magnum_mcneil at 1:21 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## magnum_mcneil (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Running 2 amps off one Capacitor? (CMihalcheon)*

I'm running from battery to fuse to capacitor to amp


----------



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Running 2 amps off one Capacitor? (magnum_mcneil)*

Magnum...
Gotta expect personal opinion in here sometimes... anyways... back to the question...
The answer is no you wont lose or experience any voltage drops by adding another amp. Like Pat said. Get a distribution block and run the 4 ga from the battery to the block and 2 8 ga to each of your amplifiers.
Just to understand what the cap is really doing for you... It will not increase the voltage to your amplifier. It will stiffen the current going to your amplifier so that in high demand you dont experience any voltage drops which is really only SLIGHTLY useful when getting into extreme cases such as competing. The other thing is a cap isnt helping your charging system it's actually creating another load. To really get the full use from the cap you will need to upgrade the charging system first. A better investment if you are concerned about the voltage going to your amplifiers is upgrading the wiring used from the alt. to the batt. with some heavier gauge wire.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Running 2 amps off one Capacitor? (DUBsportGLX)*

Don't make me put that quote back in there.....
With the cap you're not gaining anything other than making the install more complex and putting more stress on the alternator. It's like trying to go for a jog with a back-pack on.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Depending on what cap you use, it makes for a good distribution point. Leave it, 4AWG coming in from the battery, and 2-8AWG wires going to your amps. Or pickup a Rockford Dual Amp Install Kit.


----------



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

I wouldnt purchase a kit ... u already have 3/4 of the material you need. Just get at most a 6 foot pc of 8 ga. a distribution block, and another set of RCA's


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

You can sell the other peices to other people. The reason I suggest the dual amp kit is it comes with 2 distribution blocks. Each of those alone is 20 bucks, so the value comes out...


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

Somewhat off topic question but wondering if would help my situation. I have a4 channel amp with a 8 gauge to the battery and a mono sub amp 4 gauge to the battery and do not have a distribution block though someone told me it is recommended but never said why. Would getting a 2 way distribution block help in this situation or would it be a waste? Also, do they make one where it can hold 1 8 gauge wire and 1 4 gauge wire or is it universal...or?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (BriGreentea)*

Distro blocks help in the fact that you don't have to run multiple power wires. You wouldnt benefit at all.


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Perhaps not but your saying it is possible and safe to run 2 amps into one power using a distribution block. If that is the case it would have been much easier of an install. Next time I will do that.


----------

